# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 hookup to linksys



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,
I just go my xbox this week and i would like to hook it up to live. I went out and bought a Linksys model number BEFSR41 router. I have a DSL connection and i do not think it is PPPoE. I have my router and everything installed and running the internet just fine on my computer, i can get the xbox to pick up the router but can't get an IP address out of it. Any help would be great thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

Is the XBOX wired or wireless? If wireless, try it on a wired connection.

Let's see this for the working computer connected to the router.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

It is a wired connection and i still can't get it going. I will try that stuff when i get home tonight though.


----------



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONGIF/ALL
'IPCONGIF' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MAIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : westianet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : westianet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-4E-CF-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.142.225.3
167.142.225.5
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 31, 2008 2:36:22 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 01, 2008 2:36:22 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONGIF/ALL


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

What IP address does the XBOX get? If you can't get an IP address at all, I'd be looking at cables, the port on the router, or the xbox having a problem.


----------



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

169.254.154.210


----------



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

Solved my problem. I tried to hook my xbox up to just my modem today and the box said that it was un-hooked as to where on the router it said it was hooked so i went and bought a new ethernet cable hooked it up and it is working great.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Xbox 360 hookup to linksys*

I was going to suggest the cable, since that seemed the likely issue here, glad you found it. :smile:


----------

